# unername



## oltimer01 (30. Dezember 2013)

wie schon erwähnt hab ich auf wow einen char  "oltimer" stufe 85" und auf blasc3 bin ich oltimer01..mein spielername kann nicht gefunden werden
was mach ich denn jetzt?..kann mir jemand helfen??


----------



## ZAM (7. Januar 2014)

Hi,

auf welchem Server befindet sich der Charakter normalerweise?
Kannst du in den Addon-Einstellungen in WoW bitte mal schauen, ob das Addon BLASCProfiler aktiv ist?

Gruß


----------

